# Fleas despite Advocate treatment



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

The vet gave my cat Bubble his flea treatment about 2 weeks ago. Since then a lot has happened. Bubble sustained an injury and had to go through treatment. He's now recovering at home. 

But I found fleas on him this week. His next flea treatment is not due until 17th. The thing is he's lost weight and is now below 4kg (he's 3.9kg). So I'm reluctant to give him the Advocate tube I've got because it's for cats that are over 4kg. 

I'm not sure whether to get him a different flea treatment like Advantage and go for our usual vet appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I called my vet and they said the fleas are likely in the environment because the cat has been treated. But I'm finding the fleas on my cat! The vet thinks the fleas are latching on to him but dying off. They think I should treat the rooms in the flat with a flea spray. 

Is it likely that the fleas are doing that?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have fleas then you can guarantee they will be in your house too. You need to treat your flat with a good spray, one that kills the eggs and larvae because it's the eggs that can lie dormant for months and come alive when a host passes by. So get a decent spray (I think Indorex is pretty good) to treat the house


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Flea sprays can be toxic, do read the ingredients first if Bubble is a bit under the weather, they aren't great for humans either, Google the active ingredient before you spray and remove him from the room before you do it.

Or you could look at diatomaceous earth.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never had problems with using Advocate on any of my Cats but my Dog however, that's a different story. I've been to the vets several times with my dog because he kept getting fleas despite me treating the house with Indorex spray and using Advocate every month on him. In the end I've ended up using Frontline Combo to prevent fleas and Miblemax as a wormer. The vets couldn't work out why he kept getting them but since using Frontline I haven't seen a single flea.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought since I found the flea on the cat, the Advocate didn't work but apparently Advocate is meant to be really potent stuff so it can't be that. I'll treat the flat for fleas and see if the little b****rs disappear. I keep imagining them walking all over me and I scratch like a monkey:001_unsure:. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll take a look and see what would make sense as a good flea treatment currently. Bubble has gone through a lot recently and I don't want to put him into too much stress.


----------

